# Debutante Side Classes



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Can someone please clarify the debutante category for me,as I'm feeling a bit dim.

I read the below description as meaning that a cat can be a Debutante only once during its show career. 
But I just want to confirm is that right? Or can they enter this class as a kitten and then again when they are an adult?
_
*DEBUTANTE: Exhibits that have never been shown at a show held under GCCF Rules. (If Debutante Adult and Neuter classes are offered at a show, entry as a Debutante Kitten does not count when the exhibit is shown as an adult or neuter and entry as a Debutante Adult or Kitten does not count when the exhibit is neutered and shown) *_

Thanks


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Debutante is twice in a cats life if the cat was shown as a kitten and potentially a third time if they were shown as an adult and then neutered and shown.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Debutante is twice in a cats life if the cat was shown as a kitten and potentially a third time if they were shown as an adult and then neutered and shown.


Ah, I see. Well... I had that all wrong then.  So when I neuter my boy, I can pop him in the debutante neuter category on his first outing, even though he was shown as a kitten.

Thanks for your help x


----------

